# formater mac os 9.2.1



## papillon1960 (17 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour et salut tout le monde 
Je demande de l'aide je suis medecin et j'utilise un mac os 9.2.1 qui fonctionne avec une machine d'analyse de sang et de moelle osseuse (Cytometrie en flux)le logiciel d'acquisition (CellQuest Pro)est bloqu&#233; .Je d&#233;sire formater mon ordinateur malheureusement je ne sais pas comment le faire.Je remercierai beaucoup celui ou celle qui va m'aider. AU SECOURS
Allez y mono avec les termes informatiques.


----------



## Invité (18 Janvier 2007)

Quel ordi ? Menu pomme/Informations système Apple

As-tu un des Cd livrés d'origine avec l'ordinateur ?

Est-ce que le logiciel a déjà fonctionné avec cet ordi ?

Ca aidera a faire le diagnostic (pour un toubib t'assures pas à ce niveau  )


----------



## divoli (18 Janvier 2007)

:mouais:

Je suis fort surpris par votre demande. La probl&#232;me ne sera pas de reformater, mais de r&#233;installer et de reparam&#233;trer correctement le soft.

Je vous conseille vivement de contacter l'assistance technique de la soci&#233;t&#233; biom&#233;dicale qui vous a fourni et install&#233; l'automate (et qui est suppos&#233;e en assurer l'assistance et la maintenance informatique), et qui est la seule &#224; m&#234;me de vous aider v&#233;ritablement.


----------

